# Koi Winter Show 2010



## Lozbug (29 Jun 2009)

The East Midlands Koi Club are holding on Saturday the 20th & Sunday the 21st of February 2010 a Winter Koi Show.

Opening Times - 9:00am until 5pm Sat. & Sun.

At: Bretby Conference Centre, Ashby Road, Bretby, Burton on Trent. Staffs, DE15 0YZ

http://www.emkc.co.uk/2010_show.html


----------

